# A "survival mode" slingshot?



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

This started out as a continuation of a long running debate between myself and a friend who hangs out over on the "oldTools" list. I sent him a pic of some frames I had done recently and got back his usual response "with enough power tools, you can make anything out of anything". OK, fine, I bet you I can make one that works just as well, and without having a $50,000 collection of antique planes, saws, chisels and Spokeshaves either. All it takes is a pocket knife and some time.

Well, it definitely took more time than I originally thought, but here is the result. Made from a Crepe Myrtle fork and not touched with any other tool besides the knife in the pic since it came off the source. (ok, I did cut if off the bush with a bowsaw, but I hadn't thought of this gig yet) I could have done it with the knife too in a pinch.

So If you were dropped out of a plane in the boonies with a pocket knife, 2 alliance 107's, {hey, it could happen :-} and more time than sense, You too could make one of these. Now the problem for me would be learning to shoot it well enough with found ammo to actually kill something before I starved to death or destroyed the bands from frame hits (the irregular ammo is having a bad effect on my release)

Note to self, Either get kicked out of plane with 10 lbs of bearings, or pick a wider fork next time!

Anyway, it's done, and it works! I'll spend some quality time selecting pebbles and try to see how many shots it takes me to kill a beer can Tomorrow.

Let me know what you think.

PS: Man, those pics pretty much blow. I need to try to retouch and reupload. Maybe tonight after the spawn go to sleep.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i think this is a very good finnish for just a knife.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one skeen, and I like it.

The only tools I use on any slingshot I make (except for the antler ones) are a folding saw, pocketknife, and sandpaper. While not for everyone, there's something that working with hand tools just does for me!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Good job I like this fork and it makes me raise an eye. I may have to give this one a go. Right now all I use is a hack saw blade 4 in 1 file and sand paper. To make one with only a pocket knife sounds like fun.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

While I was in Texas over Christmas, I made one using nothing but my pocketknife. I put a set of 107s on it, and one of my nephews promptly took it away from me. It was one of the nicest naturals I've made.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job, Skeen.

I have one now that I made using only a Mora bushcraft knfe, but perfectionist that I am (haha), I wouldn't dream of putting rubber on it without scraping it down with a piece of broken glass.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Nice fork! Seeing all these forks, I have to go down stairs and find my African Acacia fork I had back in the late 70s. 
Peresh.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I use a knife, saw, sandpaper and lineseedoil for my basic forks. Than i mount a set of tabs with string. That's it.
Good post!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice fork and knife J.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Nice fork and knife J.

















say this really fast


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Nice fork and knife J.

















say this really fast















[/quote]

There you go, your at it again Rob.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> Nice fork and knife J.

















say this really fast















[/quote]

****, I missed that the first time too. Leave it to a limey to have the accent to catch that the first time  I needed a laugh today.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I took the time to gather some more uniform ammo today and did some slightly more serious shooting with this thing. It's usable, the half length 107 bands have more punch than I would have thought anchoring below the ear, but i didn't really trust them at my normal 1/3 butterfly anchor. The main drawback was that the larger pouch on such short forks with short bands and light ammo were not much fun to shoot at all. I'm going to have to invest some more energy in finding some of the good red crepe rubber bands and put some tabs on it if I"m going to shoot it much. I'll probably keep it as a conversation piece in any case.

Let's not mention how many shots it took me to do this


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice work with only a knife


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

jskeen,
Nice natural. What kind of wood is it?? Those stones you found look just great and must be very effective. . Saludos.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Skeen, don't forget you can use cheap office brand #64 bands for a hard-hitting chain. Try the ultra-cheap Walmart 64's in a 332 or 443 taper.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> jskeen,
> Nice natural. What kind of wood is it?? Those stones you found look just great and must be very effective. . Saludos.


Hola Xidoo:

Hay varias traducciones de Crepe Myrtle en español, creo que es región dependiente y que puede referir a unas par de diversas plantas. Algunos nombres que encontré son;  Lila del Sur, Espumillas, Crespón, Reina de las flores or crespón de mirto. 


Aquí está un cuadro de la variedad que está creciendo en mi yarda de los padres.


Gracias 
James


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

jmplsnt said:


> Skeen, don't forget you can use cheap office brand #64 bands for a hard-hitting chain. Try the ultra-cheap Walmart 64's in a 332 or 443 taper.


I could, but it's just not as much fun with "almost but not quite the best" chains. I never quit wondering " how much better would the good ones be?" It's just one symptom of engineers disease. I'll just keep looking till I can find a local source for the red crepe's. It's not as if I have a shortage of cattys and bands to shoot in my almost nonexistant spare time till I do.  Getting all the good stuff as cheap as possible is part of the fun anyway.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice stones!


----------

